# What can a 1050 do?



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Borrowed this picture from jacques lacasse's page. Shows some of the potential of these 10 hp machines. This doesn't appear to be the original Johnson FEL as that had arms on both sides but take a look at Ron Phillips' 1050 http://jacqueslacasse.tripod.com/RonPhillips/1050_05.jpg

Notice no wheel weights!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi 6 chows.. pic does not seem to show up.. only a link to tripod


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
Do you see it if you click on the link?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

shows this:

<img src=http://jacqueslacasse.tripod.com/adm/interstitial/remote.jpg>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
Strange it shows up on my computer but I checked on my son's after your post and it doesn't show up on his, any suggestions?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Somebody let me know if this works. From here (if it does) click on 1050 pg2 and look for the yellow 1050 with FEL and backhoe


http://jacques_lacasse.tripod.com/Bolens/Bolens.htm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

it works 6c

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44986>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It only has one lifting arm Must not be able to pick up much.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44987>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
thanks!

Jody
Not sure how much it can lift, but the original Johnson loader had two arms. Is this a kwikway possibly? It does have a heavy frame and ballast box under it if you look at the left side between the wheels.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, there you go Willie ---- looks like it would work a little better! Now only if they a belly mower deck, you would be set! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It looks like a customer picture I saw on Cadplans (I think) web page. Very nice tractor!

Andy


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy,
Yeah, that's what I noticed too. Also, if I had that pretty machine, I'd be adding another FEL arm on the left side, and replacing the transaxle with a 338-3500. Of course, that would be in addition to the 48" deck. I love to do all that work with the deck attached.
Why? Because image is everything.


   :ride:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

And you can grade the soil and get stuck more often without using those chains and fluid-filled tires that never seem to work for anyone. Nice looking tractor there!

Was that a joke there, Willie?
Swinging on the fraternity vine now? 

:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

amazing a 10 HP with a FEL and backhoe.. man those would definetly come in handy...


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

admin,
Sure, even "Flounder" enjoyed an occasional swing on the frat vine. OH NO, what am I saying???????
I'd better crawl back in my Husqi-varna hole.

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Willie
So just hypothetically, you're saying that you would remove a cast iron rear with traction control which is shaft driven through an automotive type clutch ( friction dics and friction plate) and replace it with an aluminum cast belt driven hydro? And at the same time be making the rear end of the tractor lighter? These bolens rears were built in house by bolens and patented. Cub does the same today from what I understand, doesn't necessarily mean a mass marketed, offered to every manufacturer hydro-gear unit is better.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

sixchows,
I apologize, you were caught in a bit of confusion due to me going from ultra serious, honest chatter to tongue-in-cheek satire that goes on between myself and Andy.
Heck no, I wouldn't change a single thing in a restoration of a classic. But, it's really a moot point because I'm not about to replace my workhorse Husqy with another workhorse that still wouldn't have everything that I want in a workhorse.
Look at it this way:: I have the "perfect" tractor for me, except that I know my tractor can be improved by installing a differential lock(of the Hydro-Gear persuasion). I don't know if anyone has ever seen one, but it has a small exterior lever that can be actuated with a cable or a solenoid or a control rod. The result is instant engagement/disengagement of the differential lock.....very convenient for what I want to do.
Right now I'm waiting on the exterior drawings of the 338-3000 Hydro-Gear. because I want absolute verification that the mounting bosses are in the same location as my 3000 transaxle. Additionally, I'm trying to convince the people at Hydro-Gear to build me a 338-3500, which has a slightly higher short-duration torque specification. 
However, the discussion of this topic(here on the forum) gets me nowhere. Some people will say that a differential lock will not solve my problem. But, I've noticed that they don't even want to learn what my problem is. Then, if I explain what I want to achieve, they go into the "silk purse....sow's ear routine". So, here's where I am......to hell with everyone, I'm going to do what I'm going to do. It's not as if anyone is offering to sponsor me a tractor. Clearly, if everyone is happy with their tractor, there's no problem.
Sorry you got caught in the middle.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA! "To Hell with everyone!"

#[email protected]$: #[email protected]$: #[email protected]$:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

No problem, I was thinking I must have missed something.


----------

